# Mousepad selber basteln



## Wurschtwand (2. Februar 2006)

Da mein aktuelles Mousepad aussieht wie nach einem Krieg habe ich mir gedacht, ich bastle mir selber ein neues. Als Motiv hab ich par Bilder von CGtalk zusammengestellt (für privat sollte das ja kein Problem sein). Das Problem ist nur, wie mach ich sowas...
Momentan sieht der Plan so aus:
Ich lasse mein Motiv bei irgend einem Photoladen als Photo ausdrucken. Das klebe ich dann auf eine entsprechend zugeschnittene Moosgummischicht und überziehe die Oberfläche dann zum Schutz und auch weil die optische Maus sonst nicht funktioniert mit einer selbstklebenden Einbandfolie.
Das Problem ist nur, dass Moosgummi nicht sonderlich rutschfest ist und ich nicht weiß wie ich das ändern kann, oder was ich auf die Unterseite kleben soll.
Hat jemand unter euch Erfahrung mit sowas?

Man könnte das ganze zwar auch schon fertig bestellen, aber da gibt es mehrere Probleme. Erstens vertraue ich der Druckqualität nicht, und da mein Motiv doch sehr fein ist, kommt eigentlich nur eine aufgeklebtes Phot o.ä. in Frage. Zweitens sind alle Angebote die ich gefunden habe für Mousepads mit einer Größe von etwa 19x24cm und ich will aber min. 20x30, oder sogar 30x40. Es gibt auch noch Mousepads mit Photoeinschub, die sind aber auch alle so klein und haben einen weißen Rahmen, der garnicht zu meinem Motiv passen würde!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2006)

Wurschtwand am 02.02.2006 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Da mein aktuelles Mousepad aussieht wie nach einem Krieg habe ich mir gedacht, ich bastle mir selber ein neues. Als Motiv hab ich par Bilder von CGtalk zusammengestellt (für privat sollte das ja kein Problem sein). Das Problem ist nur, wie mach ich sowas...
> Momentan sieht der Plan so aus:
> Ich lasse mein Motiv bei irgend einem Photoladen als Photo ausdrucken. Das klebe ich dann auf eine entsprechend zugeschnittene Moosgummischicht und überziehe die Oberfläche dann zum Schutz und auch weil die optische Maus sonst nicht funktioniert mit einer selbstklebenden Einbandfolie.
> Das Problem ist nur, dass Moosgummi nicht sonderlich rutschfest ist und ich nicht weiß wie ich das ändern kann, oder was ich auf die Unterseite kleben soll.
> ...



ein noch größeres problem würde ich bei dem gleitwiederstand der folie erwarten..
wenn du unbedingt n schaumstoffpad haben willst, würde ich einfach das bisherige nehmen und das foto dadrauf kleben, dann hat sich das mit dem rutschen schonmal erledigt.
zur beschichtung würde ich aber eher n laminiergerät einsetzen (vor dem aufklben  ), die verwenden i.d.r. etwas dickeren und recht glatten kunststoff.

die imho beste lösung wäre es aber, einfach ein durchsichtiges glas/kunsstoffpad zu kaufen und das foto auf die rückseite zu kleben.


----------



## Wurschtwand (3. Februar 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 03.02.2006 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ein noch größeres problem würde ich bei dem gleitwiederstand der folie erwarten..
> wenn du unbedingt n schaumstoffpad haben willst, würde ich einfach das bisherige nehmen und das foto dadrauf kleben, dann hat sich das mit dem rutschen schonmal erledigt.
> zur beschichtung würde ich aber eher n laminiergerät einsetzen (vor dem aufklben  ), die verwenden i.d.r. etwas dickeren und recht glatten kunststoff.
> 
> die imho beste lösung wäre es aber, einfach ein durchsichtiges glas/kunsstoffpad zu kaufen und das foto auf die rückseite zu kleben.



Das mit dem Gleitwiderstand hab ich schon ausprobiert, ist kein Problem.
Das bisherige Mousepad ist ja leider wie gesagt nicht mehr so ganz in Ordnung  (total zerfetzt an den Kanten ums etwas genauer zu sagen). Ich schau mich mal in der Bekanntschaft nach nem Laminiergerät um, damit ich sehen kann ob das besser ist oder nicht.
Das mit den Kunststoffpads ist so ne Sache, die haben meist entweder ne komische Form und/oder sind milchig, d.h. ich würde das Motiv nicht erkennen.


----------



## skicu (3. Februar 2006)

Imho die beste Lösung:
Foto drucken lassen, vor dir an die Wand hängen.
Als Mausunterlage entweder den glatten Tisch nehmen, oder wenn das nicht geht, eine Schreibtischunterlage besorgen und darauf die Maus benutzen.

Wozu braucht man Mauspads? Bei den mechanischen Mäusen hab ichs ja noch verstanden...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2006)

skicu am 03.02.2006 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Imho die beste Lösung:
> Foto drucken lassen, vor dir an die Wand hängen.
> Als Mausunterlage entweder den glatten Tisch nehmen, oder wenn das nicht geht, eine Schreibtischunterlage besorgen und darauf die Maus benutzen.
> 
> Wozu braucht man Mauspads? Bei den mechanischen Mäusen hab ichs ja noch verstanden...



für kugelmäuse ist papier die optimale unterlage 
da versteh ichs eher bei den optischen - die brauchen keine reibung mehr, also kann man die ordentlich reduzieren (wenn das denn jemand will).


----------



## Gunter (3. Februar 2006)

skicu am 03.02.2006 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu braucht man Mauspads? Bei den mechanischen Mäusen hab ichs ja noch verstanden...


du vergisst, dass du in einem gamer-forum bist  

fakt ist nunmal, dass mit einem professionellen gamepad durchaus noch reservern rauszuholen sind in extremsituationen, bei schnellen onlineshootern oder so ^^


----------



## Wurschtwand (4. Februar 2006)

Gunter am 03.02.2006 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 03.02.2006 15:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt schon, brauchen würd ichs nicht und da ich Shooter nur auf LANs spiele und meine Kumpels fast alle schlechter sind als ich, stellt das kein Problem dar  . Mir gehts dabei allein um die Optik.
Ich schau mich dann mal im Bastelgeschäft um, vielleicht komm ich da noch auf Ideen...


----------

